# Nệm cao su nhân tạo nằm có nóng lưng không?



## Tu Anh (19/4/19)

Nệm cao su là một sản phẩm rất thông dụng trong căn phòng ngủ của nhiều gia đình Việt. Đối với nệm cao su thì có hai loại là nệm cao su 100% thiên nhiên và  nệm cao su nhân tạo. Xét về giá thành thì 2 loại này có sự chênh lệch rõ rệt. Do là làm từ cao su thiên nhiên nên sẽ có giá cao hơn cao su nhân tạo, về chất lượng cũng tốt hơn. Với Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo Nằm Có Nóng Lưng Không? đây là câu hỏi mà nhiều người tiêu dùng thường hay thắc mắc, mời các bạn cùng tham khảo bài viết này để hiểu rõ hơn về nệm cao su nhân tạo và chọn cho mình một chiếc nệm phù hợp nhất nhé.





Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo Nằm Có Nóng Lưng Không?​
Trước khi trả lời câu hỏi* "*Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo Nằm Có Nóng Lưng Không?*"* mời các bạn cùng tìm hiểu về những đặc tính, bản chất của nệm cao su nhân tạo là gì nhé.

Nệm cao su nhân tạo hay còn được gọi là cao su khoa học, nệm được cấu thành từ các hợp chất hóa học. Nệm được sản xuất theo công nghệ hiện đại của CHLB Đức, đảm bảo kháng khuẩn, nguyên liệu nhập khẩu 100% từ nước ngoài cho ra những tấm nệm đạt chất lượng cao đảm bảo tính dẻo dai, độ đàn hồi cao, mang lại sự êm ái và xua tan sự mệt mỏi. Áo nệm được thiết kế theo phong cách Á Đông, may bằng vải dệt kim cao cấp, co giãn 4 chiều nhập khẩu, màu sắc đa dạng phong phú, an toàn cho sức khỏe người sử dụng, vải co giãn 4 chiều tạo cảm giác mềm mại và êm ái. Do đặc thù về mặt cấu trúc hoá học nên các sản phẩm nệm cao su tự nhiên sẽ dễ bị bào mòn theo thời gian trong điều kiện tiếp xúc với ánh sáng, nhiệt độ, các chất thuộc họ xăng dầu...





Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo Nằm Có Nóng Lưng Không?​
Bề mặt nệm cao su nhân tạo được thiết kế với hàng ngàn lỗ thông hơi, những lỗ nhỏ li ti như các lỗ thở của nệm giúp không khí được lưu thông tối đa không gây ra hiện tượng hầm nóng cho nệm làm ảnh hưởng đến người dùng. Tuy nhiên nệm cao su nhân tạo được kết tinh từ các chất liệu hóa học nên cũng dễ bị tác động từ nhiệt độ bên ngoài của môi trường nên khi thời tiết nóng nực của mùa hè thì nệm cũng sẽ tích tụ hơi nóng dẫn đến tình trạng hầm nóng lưng. Chính vì vậy quý khách hàng nên chọn sử dụng những tấm drap cotton có độ mát mẻ để mang đến cảm giác dễ chịu, đỡ hầm nóng hơn nhé.





Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo Nằm Có Nóng Lưng Không?​
Về ưu và nhược điểm của nệm cao su nhân tạo:

- *Ưu điểm*: Nệm có những tính năng vượt trội, tính dẻo dai, độ đàn hồi cao, độ bền cao, bề mặt nệm êm ái và an toàn cho sức khỏe, không xẹp lún, giá của nệm cao su nhân tạo lại rẻ hơn nhiều so với nệm cao su thiên nhiên.
- *Nhược điểm*: Được làm từ cao su nhân tạo chính vì thế về độ an toàn tuyệt đối không được ưu Việt như nệm cao su thiên nhiên.

Qua bài viết này Thegioinem.com hy vọng sẽ cung cấp được những thông tin hữu ích về nệm cao su nhân tạo cho quý khách tham khảo và chọn cho mình một chiếc nệm ưng ý nhất nhé ^^

Hotline tư vấn trả góp: *0909060325*


----------

